# Square baler to tractor drawbar length



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi all, sitting looking this afternoon at the jd 2130 and remember reading something about the drawbar length when running a baler. A quick look in the manual of the NH275 showed the measurements. 18” from the ground to the drawbar, 14” from pto to hitch, 6-12” height from drawbar to pto. Got all those measurements but the one I miss is they state the hitch pin is to be 4” behind the back of the rear tyre. The length is at the required 14”, so if I go 4” behind the rear tyre I will have a length of around 20” to the pto shaft. I thought the tractor was all ASAE spec, yet without smaller tyres I can’t meet all Guidelines. Not a killer as it’s been working like this for a while but just might get a conversation going on this topic.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I was taught for 540 rpm pto tractor drawbar correct length is 14'' from end of tractor pto shaft to center of hole in tractor drawbar. I've never read where drawbar needs to extend 4'' behind tractor tyres.


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

I hadn’t heard it either Jim until
I looked in the manual this afternoon.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I've seen that a lot in my manuals. Wouldn't it be great if all tractors were built to the same specs in regard to pto/3pt hitch. I believe it is so pto universals are not overstressed in tight turns. On JD discbines they utilize turn limiters on the tongue pending your drawbar length in relation to rear tires. The same spec your questioning.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Focus on the 14 inches from pto to hitch point. And get the shaft as straight as possible. Everything else is "nice to have" rather than "must have". I have baled a heap of small squares with a JD 2130 (on 18.4 x 30 tyres) pulling an IH 440 (roughly similar to a NH 275) and never worried about pivot point distance behind the tyres. You don't want to be turning a small square baler too tight anyway, and the driveline chatter will remind you when you turn too sharply.

Roger


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

That’s what I thought guys. You can’t have it all. Roger, I thought that myself, without going back to 28” rear tyres tyre would be no way you can meet all specs. My 2130 also has 18.4 30 tyres and I believe that’s how it’s meant to be.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree 14'' dimension for 540 rpm & 16'' for 1000 rpm pto operation is the most important determining factor when attaching pto operated implements to tractor drawbars.


----------

